# Running in the heat



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Shelly, do you know what the temps were?
And are you saying you had two series with a double? How can they do that? 
Of course we all dream of that, and yes doubles can be very difficult, but if the dog handled on the first series triple, how do you know it can count to three? Shouldn't a master dog be able to count to three? Anyways just curious as I've never actually heard of someone who ran a master with two out of the three series being doubles. Did you draw your diagrams?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Temp was 93F with near 90% humidity which put the heat index in the high 120's. It was insane. I had sweat running down my face sitting still in the shade on Saturday. It was a bit better yesterday when we had cloud cover but as soon as the sun came out it would steam up again.

There were a lot of dogs there who had been in the test last weekend with us as well. They too ran like they were different dogs--one fellow from Mississippi had both of his dogs act just like Breeze--good job on land in the morning before the heat picked up and then completely in a fog in the afternoon. It was hot last weekend, but there were lots of trees and I was always able to park in the shade and the dogs were cooler in the truck than I was in the gallery. Not so this weekend. I had to create shade with reflectors etc and went through my entire 5 gal water jug plus ice from the cooler for the dogs. B is still pretty tired today and even little Bonnie is off.

This was the second time I have had a test with only one triple. Happened last week in Finger Lakes as well and I think it was just due to the numbers and the heat. Last weekend they did have a triple with a blind planned for the third series, but when they ran a test dog it took 15 minutes for a dog who had no issues getting it done. With the number of dogs still in it would have taken nearly 11 hours just to run the dogs and then add on rebirds, no-birds, and all of the other variables and it would have been another 12 hour day so they reduced it to a double with a blind past the flyer crate. Same thing this week--I think Mitch and Tom were just really concerned about the safety of the dogs--the pond was shallow and they were warm coming out of the water on Saturday afternoon. With what they ran, it took 10 hours to get through the first two series as it was, and the test they had yesterday took about 7 minutes for fast dogs and more like 9 minutes for the slower dogs (those who took water rather than land back from the go bird!), and they had 34 dogs that had to do it. I am waiting for the results to be posted on EE, but I think that most of the dogs who had handles on the triple in the morning also had troubles on the Land-water and were dropped there, although there was maybe one that had a very quick put-the-dog-on-the-bird handle in the morning on the first memory bird with a mark that had landed deeper than most(so she had marked the area okay), but she then smacked the long memory bird, and she was okay the rest of the test.

Still have to do my drawings but will do so and post those up in a bit.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are the diagrams


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

First let me say it is GREAT having one who judges posting here. Your insight and artistic ability are so helpful to the rest of us here. :wavey:

As for the heat. I had Oriana entered in a Junior test last weekend in Maryland. Temps were over 100 Friday (O/H Qaul & MH) and Saturday (JH). We have worked hard the last few weeks to get ready (or we thought we were ready ) but chose to scratch the test. Just not worth it in my opinion. I heard yesterday that on Friday two dogs were in serious trouble, one had to be rescued from the water, and luckily there was a vet there that was able to save both dogs. REALLY SCARY!! I was even happier about my decision not to go on Saturday


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

That was likely the best decision to have made, Hank. If the closings on EE were not so far ahead of the test I know I woould be waiting for the long-range forecast to decide whether to enter. For sure I will be giving serious consideration to whether I enter more mid-summer tests in the future. The risks to health and working attitude just really give cause for pause. They were designed to chase birds in the fall, not the heat of high summer!


----------

